
Using AI to Detect If the World Leaders Are Lying About the Covid-19 - suyog01
https://www.theclickreader.com/using-facial-expression-recognition-to-detect-if-the-world-leaders-are-lying-about-the-covid-19/
======
c0inster
So they were sad and nervous. Sad, like everyone thinking about the current
situation, nervous like everyone that has to give a speech about such a
serious topic. I don't think that says anything about if they are lying or
not.

Reading things like "sad" or "nervous" from someones body langage is one
thing, but finding clusters of such tells and figuring out if someone lies or
not is another thing.

